# Cool Tshirt ideas?



## fuzz (Dec 5, 2006)

I need some inspiration and ideas for a Tshirt design.  What do you think this is a cool Tshirt design?  Do you have a pic to show?  

I've registered for the 2007 MS150 next April; the MS150 is a 183 mile bicycle ride from Houston to Austin.  My goal is to raise $800 (I've pledged to raise $600 for the Texas Children's Hospital Team) and my idea is to sell a Tshirt to raise the funds.  Funds raised go towards treatment for people with Multiple Sclerosis. Last year, I sold my photos to friends to raise the funds and it well pretty well.  

Please give me some ideas!   Thanks!

dw


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.threadless.com


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2006)

This is the wittiest T-shirt I've seen in a VERY long time!







&#8230;but the best, of course, is this one, put together by Yrs Trly and modelled by one of my Canadian friends:






*Of course, you too can buy one of these great T-shirts. I don't do rampant commercialism and self-promotion normally, but all the proceeds from the sale of these T-shirts go to parrot rescue charities and sanctuaries.
*
Just click on this link to go to the AnAfricanGrey.ca Online Shop at Cafepress


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 9, 2006)

These guys took some of the Portuguese cultural symbols to make their T-shirts.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I like computer related t-shirts (I am such a nerd). I usually get my t-shirts from ThinkGeek. Like these:

Looking for a Japanese Girlfriend





Network Security Staff (with a backside)


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 10, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:


> This is the wittiest T-shirt I've seen in a VERY long time!


Don't get it (I'm a bit slow at times).



CaptainQuark said:


> &#8230;but the best, of course, is this one, put together by Yrs Trly and modelled by one of my Canadian friends:


I like it!

A British DJ (well Irish by birth) has a fan club of older listeners. At a recent convention they all turned up wearing the same t-shirt with the words "DO I COME HERE OFTEN?"


----------



## reed (Dec 15, 2006)

Go to Engrish.com and click on T-shirts. The Japs are a riot.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 19, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> Don't get it (I'm a bit slow at times).



Seppuku like harakiri (sp?) is a Japanese form of ritualised suicide. It involves disembowelling yourself with a sharp sword *which is why I found it so very witty.


----------

